# Thai Turkey Burgers



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've posted this meal in my journal a few times and had a few requests for the recipe, so I thought I'd share it here.

Makes 4 burgers

*Ingredients:*

500g lean turkey breast mince

2 jumbo salad onions - finely chopped

Big bunch of coriander - finely chopped

1 red chilli - finely chopped

Thumb sized piece of fresh ginger - finely chopped

Splash of rapeseed oil (for cooking)

*Method:*

1. Mush together all of the ingredients (except the oil)

2. Divide into 4 burgers (the flatter they are, the more quickly they'll cook)

3. Fry on a medium heat, occasionally turning over, until cooked through.

*Accompaniments*

*
*

I usually have this with either:

- Steamed greens (pak choi, asparagus and mange tout) coated in a drizzle of sesame oil

- Or a mixed salad & homeade vinaigrette

It also goes nicely with some sweet red chilli sauce


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

que se ve delicioso :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i find turkey meat really bland so just drown it in nandos sauce usually


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i find turkey meat really bland so just drown it in nandos sauce usually


I find it bland too which is why I like this recipe; the corriander, chilli and ginger brings through flavour. As does sweet chilli sauce if my calories allow it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

might try these. ill pass the recipe on to mum :laugh:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I make these alot too, tasty with sweet chilli sauce and sweet potato wedges


----------



## loueey (Jun 30, 2010)

Trying this forsure. Have been eating turkey chilli and rice for the last three months and need to have some variation. Have to say this looks like a winner.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

They look awesome.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Look good!

Any idea macros per burger?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I shall try those.

On a similar Thai theme, these tasted much better than I expected them too, very nice indeed.

http://www.foodforfitness.co.uk/fish-cake-recipe.php#.UqyBryj-Ldk


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Look good!
> 
> Any idea macros per burger?


I don't I'm afriad (I don't track my macros) but considering that the majority of the meal is the turkey mince, the necessary nutritional information should be back on the turkey mince packet. Then I guess you'd need to look at the info for the oil you use as well


----------

